

Artificial selection in the lab - MikeCapone
http://evolution.berkeley.edu/evolibrary/article/artificial_01

======
ugh
I would call that natural selection. The actual selection is not done by
humans (hence not artificial), they only set up the environment.

Well, you might say it’s a bit of both. Or you might completely do away with
the concept of artificial selection. Humans are part of nature just as much as
gazelles. The first select tastier cows, the second faster gepards. Artificial
selection is, seen from that angle, not much more than a special case of
natural selection.

~~~
Groxx
I'd label it natural selection in an artificial situation.

Artificial selection would be, as you said, explicitly done by humans (ie,
selectively killing / breeding to get the desired traits).

How else to put it... humans _often_ choose by traits, regardless of their
efficiency. Nature chooses by individuals / efficiency, _often_ regardless of
a specific trait.

~~~
Legion
>> I'd label it natural selection in an artificial situation.

I think that's a good way of phrasing it.

>> Artificial selection would be, as you said, explicitly done by humans (ie,
selectively killing / breeding to get the desired traits).

Like that Russian fox domestication experiment.

------
ggrot
Business Opportunity. Selecting for guppies with specific people's names in
their spots.

~~~
Groxx
how about something simpler: guppies with A/B/C/1/2/3 on them, to help in
those important decision-making processes. Just chuck in a predator, and
choose the last one, because it's _clearly_ the best! You can even tell your
shareholders that your decisions are made not only with nature in mind, but
_by nature itself!_

------
albemuth
This experiment was exposed on Richard Dawkins' "The Greatest Show on Earth",
highly recommended read for those interested in learning more on evolution.

------
nlindig
Really cool! Also... reference:

<http://www.jstor.org/stable/2408316>

